# NY sale at SUM



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

check it out...
it includes cultured sps colonies for $10... crazy...

http://www.seaumarine.com/specials.htm


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Holy Sshnikers! Not a fan of that place but there's a couple things there I could use..


----------



## Norco (Jan 25, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

SUM was packed this morning good to see lots of familiar faces and some very good deals were there to be had.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Surprised they weren't picked dry from boxing day, brought home a full box of stuff then so didn't go back today.


----------

